# Did everyone survive the holidays?



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Just wanted to check in to make sure we all made it through the holidays. It's such a busy time, it's the perfect way to go into a flare up of our symptoms.Sure hope everyone made it, and isn't much worse for wear!


----------

